# Model: 31AS6HEG799 OR 247.88190.0



## 140890 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello,
I just received this SEARS Craftsman model 31AS6HEG799 or 247.88190.0 (number listed below the model number on the sticker) and am in the process of cleaning it up (replacing oil and spark plug, cleaning carburetor) as it was said to be sitting for five years, but I cannot determine the correct spark plug to use.

In the online Sears manual it lists Champion RC12YC . However, on another site (which lists this Craftsman model as a MTD product) it lists Champion GJ19LM (which was in the engine). This Craftsman has a TECUMSEH engine.

Any suggestions/recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome, Bump this up for you.
My Craftsman uses a RJ19LM.
My mower uses the same. A lot of things use this plug.

I looked here, is this your manual?
Calls for the same.





Craftsman 247.881900 Operator's Manual (Page 32 of 64) | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com




Plug in figure 32, listing on the next page.


----------

